# Red Eyed Tree Frog Set-Ups!!!!



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey all, I really love red eyed tree frogs and am considering getting a couple of them.

i've read loads of caresheets and have beenreading through various frog/amphibian/RFUK forums and think that i may soon be ready.

could you please post pics of your RETF set-ups please?

THANX!!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

heres my two terrariums


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

oh those are cool

are both of them exo-terras?
what dimensions?
how many frogs in each?

thanx!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

contains 3, 6-7 month old red eyes. viv is a 12x12x18. i am in the process of setting up a 18x18x24 for them to go into.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

blackbat67 said:


> oh those are cool
> 
> are both of them exo-terras?
> what dimensions?
> ...



thank you, they are both the largest exo terra terrariums, (2ft high 2ft wide and 1.5ft depth i think they are. cant remember the dimensions:lol2


i have moved my two adults into one of these to hopefully start the breeding process, waiting on another 4 adults which will go in the other terrarium for 8 weeks (with dryer conditions) then be moved with the other two (very high humidity with rain chamber) so they start to breed! fingers crossed!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

okay thanks lol great vivs - have given me plenty of ideas of what i can do if i do decide to get some red eyes

but first i think my lizards are currently priority :2thumb:

maybe branch out into the frogs in five or six months... hey! that's christmas...


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

blackbat67 said:


> okay thanks lol great vivs - have given me plenty of ideas of what i can do if i do decide to get some red eyes
> 
> but first i think my lizards are currently priority :2thumb:
> 
> maybe branch out into the frogs in five or six months... hey! that's christmas...


its best to keep them in natural terrariums instead of the basic one-or-two plants and sticks enclosures.

they need broad leaves (lots) and moss/eco earth substrate, (they can easily swallow bark chip), large clean water pools, possibly more than one if the enclosure is big enough, and lots of things to climb on.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

This is my viv for my 2 retf's. The pool contains 5 neon tetras and 2 corydoras catfish.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

very nice javeo!


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

ive had my RETF for about 3 weeks now and this is their enclosure. i make sure the humidity is above 80% and temp over 26.5oC.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

sarah that looks really nice.


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone use UV light with their frogs?


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Pleccy22 said:


> Does anyone use UV light with their frogs?


Im getting conflicting replies to this query. Some people say they dont need it as they are nocturnal and sleep on the underside of leaves to avoid exposure to the light, and uv is blocked quite quickly due to its short wavelength. I bought my frogs same place as knighty and the breeder uses uv so I am using a 2% uvb tube.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

yes i use uv!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

i never have, probably never will as i have never had problems, nor has the breeder i know, and he's been breeding them for years


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

there is always going to be a debate about this, think if something works there is no need to change it, i always have used uv so i will continue to do so. however some species have to have it.


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

my retf are in an exo terra 18"x18"x24" and have the single canopy on top. I have a heat lamp one side and uv the other to help the plants grow


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

There are always going to be conflicts with this i also got my frogs from the same breeder as knighty.

I believe for the price it cost it is worth using it for a number of reasons.

In the wild the sun exposure is much stronger hence why the frogs hide, they will still get some uv in the day as the sun is so strong.

Using uv can only benifit the frogs growth and maybe there colour.

Using a bulb will also help light up the viv and give the frogs a photo period.

Lastley it will benifit your live plants and keep them alive and colourful.

I use a 5.0 and in a viv the red eyes will sometimes sleep on the sides of the viv being directly under the bulb, for the price it costs i would say go for it as if it does not benifit your frogs you have'nt wasted money as it will keep your plants a live etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

does aone else agree?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

although i have been known to be a PUSHER of U.V, i am trying to stay open minded at the mo, dont want to be one sided when i run my little project.

Nice points though mate!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

i don't know whether they need it but i've always used 2% uv on all my tanks.
higher rating i thnk might possibly give em sunburn but i have seen frogs actively climb towards my 2% bulbs, so it can't be doing them any harm.

i consider it will help with vitamin conversion and it helps the plants grow also.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> okay thanks lol great vivs - have given me plenty of ideas of what i can do if i do decide to get some red eyes
> 
> but first i think my lizards are currently priority :2thumb:
> 
> maybe branch out into the frogs in five or six months... hey! that's christmas...



i dont want to sound harsh and you've probably heard this already but retf aren't good starter frogs athey are very fragile, and very unforgivin to mistakes (i mean they get ill and die quick). id think about getting a whites or american green / grey, before getting a red eye, even then its quite a step up (according to your sig u currently dont have any frogs)


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

_*Arrrrgh! I dunno whether to get a U.V or not now!!

I don't have one at the mo and they're very healthy, but if it enhances the frogs colour etc then I think it may be worth buying
*_


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> _*Arrrrgh! I dunno whether to get a U.V or not now!!
> 
> I don't have one at the mo and they're very healthy, but if it enhances the frogs colour etc then I think it may be worth buying
> *_


i would (if i had tree frogs) since phibs are pets to watch and anything that bring out colours more must be a +


----------



## mad scientist (May 14, 2009)

do you guys use heat lamps or heat mats for thoes enclosures?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

heat mats, on a mat stat! don't use a heat bulb as this is very drying on a delicate frogs skin


----------



## IndianaJones20 (May 5, 2009)

what heat stat and mat would you recommend? I'm looking for some too but i can't tell the difference between all the ones out there, and which ones are suitable.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't have RETF's but Habistat are the best imo. Both for stats and mat.


----------

